# Caravel parts



## 44Whitehall (Feb 4, 2014)

I am looking at getting replacement parts for my Caravel:

* gasket/O-rings

* plastic lever handle

Has anyone used a more local supplier (to the UK) than Orphan Espresso or does anyone have any alternative good experiences for these parts?

Thanks very much.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

http://www.francescoceccarelli.eu/arrarex_eng.htm


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

Try Thijs at http://www.brooks-usedespressomachines.com/Arrarex-caravel-series-1.0-1.3-espresso-machine-spare-parts

Have received good kit from him in the past


----------



## 44Whitehall (Feb 4, 2014)

Thanks chaps.


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

I second dfk41s suggestion of using Francesco ... He is a Stirling and reliable, trustworthy chap. I have spend a good £300 through him todate without a single issue.


----------

